# Need Tripod information for Nikon D5100



## sjiit007 (Feb 9, 2013)

I have bought a DSLR Nikon D 5100 and am looking out for a cheap tripod for the time being. I have never used a tripod before and am confused with few details.  I searched Flipkart and found Simpex 2400 - Simpex: Flipkart.com 
- Simpex 2400 to be apt for my daily needs and budget (expandable to INR 2000). 
However i would like to know if the pan head of such tripods in integrated or detachable and can i replace them in future with better tripod heads. R
Plz Reply ASAP.  
Thanks


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

I have this and I don't think the head assembly is detachable, cant find any latches or screws that does the job.


----------



## Upadhyay (Apr 19, 2013)

All basic general purpose tripod comes with integrated head, you cannot remove it and there is no point doing that as separately sold  heads are of better build quality and they deserve a better leg.


----------

